# Kernel Upgrade. Where is "Full NAT" (SOLVED)

## JC99

Greetings,

I just updated to the latest kernel (2.6.20.7) and I get the following error...

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Module ip_tables not found
> 
> iptables-restore v1.3.5:iptables-restore unable to initialize table 'nat'

 

What kernel module am I missing?

When I boot up with my old kernel (2.6.19.7) everything works fine.Last edited by JC99 on Mon Apr 30, 2007 7:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bunder

looks like some of the netfilter stuff.

cheers

----------

## JC99

There are all new options to choose from and some options have been removed (or possibly changed to a different location)

So I still need to know what I am missing and where in the kernel config it is located

----------

## bunder

i googled your error message and came up with this... give it a try and see if it works for you.

 *Quote:*   

> # Networking options
> 
> #
> 
> # CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set
> ...

 

----------

## JC99

"Full NAT" has been removed from the kernel as far as I can tell, what do I replace it with? The problem I was having deals with "NAT"

----------

## JC99

Found "Full NAT", compiling my kernel now.

----------

## JC99

ok, fixed the problem. I was using an older .config file and for some reason "Full NAT" didn't show up, when I started "make menuconfig" while not using an older .config file the option for "Full NAT" became available.

----------

## powderedtoastdude

Where did you find this option (menuconfig menus/submenus please)?

thx

ptd

----------

## _Gothic_

Networking options  ---> [*]  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) ->  IP: Netfilter Configuration  ---> <M>  IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) -- >  <M>   Full NAT 

and choose what modules you want to use

----------

## -BarneY-

I want to add some points, because I had the same problem. To enable "Full NAT" you need to enable 4 kernel options in the following order:

```

Networking ---> Networking options ---> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) --->

 ---> Core Netfilter Configuration  ---> [*] Netfilter connection tracking support

 ---> IP: Netfilter Configuration   ---> [*] IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT)

 ---> IP: Netfilter Configuration   ---> [*] IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

 ---> IP: Netfilter Configuration   ---> [*] Full NAT

```

----------

## leosgb

Why doesnt menuconfig utility list all options and just hide the unavailable options? I always have this kind of problem when I upgrade my kernel. Every upgrade is a pain. Thanks for the tip anyway guys.

----------

